# Stupid eBay items



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Bob's Moustache

White Trash lady

Ghost painting

Alien bacteria
_I seriously cannot believe this one!_

Grandpa's Ghost in playing cards

Get a date with my shirt

Skull rock

"National Treasure" clue

Real dog poo

Pay me for my company

Random college idiot

Pay me for my daily life

Box blessed by ghost friend and dog whistle - $6100!

Chrsitmas spirit on styrofoam plate

*I hate each and every single one of these people!!!* ](*,)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks! I needed a laugh!

Alien Bacteria! Oh my God...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey that ghost painting isn't that horrible of a painting!

I had friends who were raising money for their band and put themselves on sale...ebay cancelled the auction.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Some guy from Maine a while ago put himself on eBay... he was offering his services as "handyman, husband and companion"... I hear he got like $600 before eBay shut him down.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

God bless free trade. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Do you guys remember the wedding dress guy on ebay? He was hysterical. But thank God he only got 15minutes of fame...anymore and I would have been sick of him. :roll:


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll throw in a fin for the White Trash Lady and then make a few $$ pimping her to the Jerry Springer show.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't know, I'm thinking that pouring magical alien bacteria out of a cup over bags of groceries might make me some serious cash!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Goes to show you that anyone will/can sell anything on the 'net. For you women, be careful you don't spill that alien bacteria on your chest :shock: you might have problems getting around. :lol: I can't believe that crap is going for over $400 now.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Posted: Fri 17 Dec, 2004 11:47 Post subject: Stupid eBay items
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hey Dungeon,, You forgot the $20,000 piece of gum that was chewed by Britney Spears.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You know what? I think I'm going to post an auction on eBay with the title, "Nothing special here, just give me money!" I'll tell people that this is no joke, I'm 100% serious that I don't have a haunted cell phone or a dump from Britney Spears or a 20 year old tuna fish sandwich that cries the tears of Jesus, I just want people to bid on my auction so I can have some money. That would be the more noble thing to do, wouldn't it??? :?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

There was an out-of-work guy who set up a website one day that told his tale of woe and asked people for a donation. He ended up making some serious money on it! So all the best to you!!!


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

I ordered some of the alien bacteria to start my new buisness.

*Jim's Instant Breast Enlargement*


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2004)

Just heard on the radio, WXLO, that a woman is selling a cornflake on ebay. A single cornflake! Mailorder has had it's share of loonies too, anyone remember pet rocks? Made that guy rich.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah of all the things i would choose pour "magic air" on to make bigger it sure would be my shoe if ya know what i mean!


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5543694570

Look at this one!!! HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Scott unk:


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey check this one out :lol:

MASS STATE POLICE SET

I love to see one wear all that stuff and get pulled over one day!!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Check this out. :wink:


----------

